# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si i bëhet për të kaluar provimin e kimisë?

## vilda

Jam ne vit te trete per infermieri ne torino.
eshte e treta  here qe jap provimin e kimise e nuk mundem ta kaloj po deshperohem. si i behet? ju lutem me ndihmoni...
vilda

----------


## ooooo

> Jam ne vit te trete per infermieri ne torino.
> eshte e treta  here qe jap provimin e kimise e nuk mundem ta kaloj po deshperohem. si i behet? ju lutem me ndihmoni...
> vilda



Nuk e kalon se 
a)nuk kupton ato qe lexon, 
b)nuk i mban mend ato qe lexon
c) nuk lexon fare  dmth aq sa duhet
d) nuk e ke kuptu ala cila nga tre me siper eshte arsyeja


mu pergjigj dhe ketu jam une prap  :Lulja3:

----------


## Baptist

> Jam ne vit te trete per infermieri ne torino.
> eshte e treta  here qe jap provimin e kimise e nuk mundem ta kaloj po deshperohem. si i behet? ju lutem me ndihmoni...
> vilda



Absurd e? Gjithkund ne bote ata qe japin provimin kalojne klasen ndersa ata qe bien nga provimi ngelin ne klase!!!

Si eshte e mundur 3 here te japesh provomin dhe te mos e klaosh klasen? A i dorezon ai profesori yt fleteparaqitjet atje ku duhet apo  ta ka vene syrin (si bukuroshe) dhe i mban ne cante?

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Absurd e? Gjithkund ne bote ata qe japin provimin kalojne klasen ndersa ata qe bien nga provimi ngelin ne klase!!!
> 
> Si eshte e mundur 3 here te japesh provomin dhe te mos e klaosh klasen? A i dorezon ai profesori yt fleteparaqitjet atje ku duhet apo  ta ka vene syrin (si bukuroshe) dhe i mban ne cante?


Pse Baptist edhe mund te mbarten provimet ca te keqe ka... mund te mbartesh provime nga nje vit paraardhes ...
Po kjo pyetja e kesaj "Si tia bej?" te shkaterron...LoL.
MESOOOO!!!!
Ose lere se nuk je per ate pune pastaj.

----------


## Baptist

> Pse Baptist edhe mund te mbarten provimet ca te keqe ka... mund te mbartesh provime nga nje vit paraardhes ...
> Po kjo pyetja e kesaj "Si tia bej?" te shkaterron...LoL.
> MESOOOO!!!!
> Ose lere se nuk je per ate pune pastaj.


 :buzeqeshje:  e kisha fjalen per klasen e kimise, jo te vitit akademik.

----------


## xfiles

Varet nese ndjek leksionet, apo nuk ke mundesi ti ndjekesh.
me thuaj se per ç'lloj kimie beni, ate te pergjithshmen apo pak me te avancuar?

----------


## alnosa

He mer ju dreqer akeni mundesi ta ndihmoni se per fjale boshe s'do kishte shkruar ketu ajo fare .Kushedi se sa me shajne dhe mua kur kerkoj ndonje ndime ne matematike qe tani i jam futur ,nuk duhet te kerkojme te na ndihmojne se do marrim se s'dime ,jeni  pa shkolle e budalleqe te tjera .
Dini fizik ekfimi e dreq c'far sdini ,dhe jepni nje pergjigje te mire kesaj dhe ndihmojeni 

vidla nuk e di ne kimi por ne matematik do te kisha ndihmuar ,jo une se nuk di shume por di te tjere
Asnjehere nuk eshte turp te kerkosh ndihme ,po jemi nje cik mendjemedhenj ne shqiptaret e kemi s'na e heq dot njeri .

----------


## MaDaBeR

Vilda, nese beni kimi te pergjithshme, perqendrohu ne pikat kryesore si:

Elementi Galvanik,
Reaksionet red-oks (reduktim - oksidim, qe jane dhe nder gjerat me te thjeshta)
Konfigurimin Elektronik (gjeja me e thjeshte ne kimi)
Meso mire tabelen periodike te Mendelejevit
Mbaj mend numrat atomike te elementeve
Meso te barazosh reaksionet kimike
Numrat e valences se elementeve
Proceset: Izotermike,Izobarike,Izohorike
Elektrolitet.

Ka dhe shume e shume te tjera, por nqs beni Kimi te pergjithshme, nese mundesh me thuaj dhe emrin e tekstit, keto jane te mjaftushme per te "mare" provimin.

----------


## xfiles

Nje metode qe mund te kete sukses.
Ajo goca me siguri meson, jo se nuk meson se perndryshe nuk do ishte shqetesuar kaq shume.
Arsyet pse nuk e merr provimin, perveç mundesise qe tha Baptist larg qoft  :buzeqeshje: , mund te jete kjo qe lexon teori, por duke mos i futur ne praktike i harron, ose dhe nese nuk i harron ke veshtiresi ta perdoresh ne zgjidhjen e ushtrimeve te provimit.
Njeriu ka nje natyre qe meson mire kur ndjen nevojen praktike, jo thjesht se eshte i detyruar se ka provim.
Per kete, gjej nje liber ushtrimesh, dhe zgjidh 10-15 ushtrime per ç'do teme te trajtuar ne mesim, psh 15 ushtrime per acidet e bazat, 15 per termodinamiken, e keshtu me rradhe.
Ne ushtrimin e pare, do lindi nevoja te kuptosh kerkesen e ushtrimit si fillim, per kete do konsultohesh me librin, do kerkosh pak, do e gjesh. Do lodhesh pak, por ajo qe do mesosh ne kete menyre, do jete e ngulitur ne tru sepse e ke mesuar nga nevoja e jo nga detyrimi.

Ushtrimet jane po ato, ndryshojne vetem numrat pastaj.

----------


## pellumbi

> He mer ju dreqer akeni mundesi ta ndihmoni se per fjale boshe s'do kishte shkruar ketu ajo fare .Kushedi se sa me shajne dhe mua kur kerkoj ndonje ndime ne matematike qe tani i jam futur ,nuk duhet te kerkojme te na ndihmojne se do marrim se s'dime ,jeni  pa shkolle e budalleqe te tjera .
> Dini fizik ekfimi e dreq c'far sdini ,dhe jepni nje pergjigje te mire kesaj dhe ndihmojeni 
> 
> vidla nuk e di ne kimi por ne matematik do te kisha ndihmuar ,jo une se nuk di shume por di te tjere
> Asnjehere nuk eshte turp te kerkosh ndihme ,po jemi nje cik mendjemedhenj ne shqiptaret e kemi s'na e heq dot njeri .


vertet ashtu eshte, aty kerkohet ndihme dhe ketu ka vetem fjale boshe, edhe ai e di vete se duhet te mesoje etj. E rendesishmja eshte ka nevoje per ndihme dhe kush mundet ti jape nje te tille...

une per vete nuk mundem ne ate lende... po te jete lende ekonomike bejme hall po ashtu dhe paketa office apo windows apo ndonje program ketu jam... me vjen keq ...

----------


## Hero i Popullit

Ti fus ndonje tull koke atij hajvan pedagogu dhe e merr klasen ja nje zgjidhje.
Nje opsion tjeter qe te transferohet ne nje fakultet tjeter ne Itali po ne te njejtin nivel Universiteti dhe mbase shpeton njehere e mire nga ky mankth....

----------


## RaPSouL

Nese disa here ke ngecur tek ky provim kam 2 keshilla ose jep ndonje shume te madhe lekesh dhe ndoshta e jep provimin  :ngerdheshje:  ose mbyllu nja 2jave dhe jepi mendes pak  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dolceamara

une kam 2kushurira ne torino, viti i 1 dhe i 5 mjekesi..dhe provimi i kimise eshte ai qe kane kaluar me me suxes!! 
mbase sepse ne gjimnaz i eshte vene shume rendesi dhe zysha ka qene ultra... por boh... me cuditi qe problemi qendron pikerisht te lenda e kimise!... mua me eshte dukur gjithnje lende shume e kapshme!
gjithsesi te uroj suxese dhe mos e mer me frike se eshte ajo qe te bllokon gati gjithmone

----------


## alnosa

> Nese disa here ke ngecur tek ky provim kam 2 keshilla ose*jep ndonje shume te madhe lekesh* dhe ndoshta e jep provimin  ose mbyllu nja 2jave dhe jepi mendes pak


E paske praktikuar kete keshillen ne veten e?!
Ti sa jep per cdo semester me thuaj te drejten  :shkelje syri: ?!A futesh dot mik per mua te vijme dhe ne aty ne maqedoni te japim ndonje pare dhe te marrim ndonje diplome doctori .po te gjejme dhe vendin e punes aty se ne tjeter vende eshte leter e pa vlere diploma e parase dhe e kesaj keshilles tende se ngelesh me gishte ne goje kur vjen puna per te punuar dhe perfundon ....e di vete ti ku mos ta them une vendin e punes ..LOL
pRANDAJ PO PATE KETE MENDJE TI MOS SHKO HIC NE SHKOLLE SE SKA CTE DUHET HE TE KEQEN TETA .......

----------


## benseven11

> Jam ne vit te trete per infermieri ne torino.
> eshte e treta  here qe jap provimin e kimise e nuk mundem ta kaloj po deshperohem. si i behet? ju lutem me ndihmoni...
> vilda


Lol.Mos djersit shume,pasi zgjidhja eshte shume e thjeshte.Futi leksionet qe ke ne kimi si audio mp3 ne kompjuter dhe kaloje komplet materialin mp3 ne Ipod.Cdo leksion e regjistron si mp3 te vecante i vendos si emer titullin e leksionit.Gjej ndonje Ipod qe ka pervec mp3 edhe funksione video dhe per te pare imazhe jpg.Formulat strukturat e elementeve kompleks kimik me carbon hidrogjen etj,i skanon nga libri dhe i fut ne kompjuter si imazhe jpg.I merr nga kompjuteri dhe i fut ne Ipod.Merr Ipod in ne provim fut kufjet ne vesh sikur degjon muzik pastaj kontrollon ipodin per tekstet me ze qe kane pergjigjet per materialin qe ke ne provim.Ke ne ipod edhe figurat per te kopjuar ndonje formule,equacion,strukture molekulare(Lidhjet c h O2 N).Me kopjim te paster nuk ka.Ske nevoje per mik fare mjafton te kesh nje Ipod 20 gb.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Lol.Mos djersit shume,pasi zgjidhja eshte shume e thjeshte.Futi leksionet qe ke ne kimi si audio mp3 ne kompjuter dhe kaloje komplet materialin mp3 ne Ipod.Cdo leksion e regjistron si mp3 te vecante i vendos si emer titullin e leksionit.Gjej ndonje Ipod qe ka pervec mp3 edhe funksione video dhe per te pare imazhe jpg.Formulat strukturat e elementeve kompleks kimik me carbon hidrogjen etj,i skanon nga libri dhe i fut ne kompjuter si imazhe jpg.I merr nga kompjuteri dhe i fut ne Ipod.Merr Ipod in ne provim fut kufjet ne vesh sikur degjon muzik pastaj kontrollon ipodin per tekstet me ze qe kane pergjigjet per materialin qe ke ne provim.Ke ne ipod edhe figurat per te kopjuar ndonje formule,equacion,strukture molekulare(Lidhjet c h O2 N).Me kopjim te paster nuk ka.Ske nevoje per mik fare mjafton te kesh nje Ipod 20 gb.


Kesaj i thone te mendosh qe ha bar dynjaja. Ne provim nuk lejohen objekte te tjera pervec tapa veshi(dhe keto mbasi te jene kontrolluar) dhe mjete shkrimi. 

Persa i perket problemit te kesaj vajzes, mua me duket i qarte. Ti nuk studion sistematikisht. Kimia ka nevoje per nje ndertim gradual, s'mund te ja nisesh nga çatia te ndertosh shtepine. Ti me siguri ia nis studimit periudhes se provimeve, magazinon ate teori ne memorien afatshkurter ama s'je ne gjendje ta perkthesh ne praktike.
Ajo qe duhet te besh eshte te shkosh ne leksione per nje here te katert. Te jesh me koken aty dhe jo tralalave jashte. Sa te shkosh ne shtepi te studiosh teorine e te zgjidhesh ushtrimet. Nese ka gjera qe s'kupton te konsultohesh me asistentet ose shoket studente. Cdo nje muaj t'i kushtosh nje weekend perserites lendes dhe pastaj eja e na trego nese e more apo jo.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Lol.Mos djersit shume,pasi zgjidhja eshte shume e thjeshte.Futi leksionet qe ke ne kimi si audio mp3 ne kompjuter dhe kaloje komplet materialin mp3 ne Ipod.Cdo leksion e regjistron si mp3 te vecante i vendos si emer titullin e leksionit.Gjej ndonje Ipod qe ka pervec mp3 edhe funksione video dhe per te pare imazhe jpg.Formulat strukturat e elementeve kompleks kimik me carbon hidrogjen etj,i skanon nga libri dhe i fut ne kompjuter si imazhe jpg.I merr nga kompjuteri dhe i fut ne Ipod.Merr Ipod in ne provim fut kufjet ne vesh sikur degjon muzik pastaj kontrollon ipodin per tekstet me ze qe kane pergjigjet per materialin qe ke ne provim.Ke ne ipod edhe figurat per te kopjuar ndonje formule,equacion,strukture molekulare(Lidhjet c h O2 N).Me kopjim te paster nuk ka.Ske nevoje per mik fare mjafton te kesh nje Ipod 20 gb.




Ose shkruaj kopjet ne Word, te gjitha kopjet, formatoji me kolona (si ne gazete kolona-kolona), dhe printoji me *font 6.* E shumta nja tre-kater shirita do te te dalin. 


Kopjim te mbare!

 :ngerdheshje: 


P.S. Te ishim ne Shqiperi e kishim zgjidh me "ofensive kunder-ajrore" kete problem  :ngerdheshje: ....

----------


## RaPSouL

> E paske praktikuar kete keshillen ne veten e?!
> Ti sa jep per cdo semester me thuaj te drejten ?!A futesh dot mik per mua te vijme dhe ne aty ne maqedoni te japim ndonje pare dhe te marrim ndonje diplome doctori .po te gjejme dhe vendin e punes aty se ne tjeter vende eshte leter e pa vlere diploma e parase dhe e kesaj keshilles tende se ngelesh me gishte ne goje kur vjen puna per te punuar dhe perfundon ....e di vete ti ku mos ta them une vendin e punes ..LOL
> pRANDAJ PO PATE KETE MENDJE TI MOS SHKO HIC NE SHKOLLE SE SKA CTE DUHET HE TE KEQEN TETA .......


alnosa, ajo keshille vlen per kete anetaren qe po na kerkon ndihme qe te jep provimin dmth atij/asaj nuk i mesohet keshtu qe pa mesim rruge tjeter ska per shqiptaret, duan te behen te shkolluar mirepo pa mesuar, ndersa shkolla pa mesim si buka pa uj.

----------


## Albi

> Jam ne vit te trete per infermieri ne torino.
> eshte e treta  here qe jap provimin e kimise e nuk mundem ta kaloj po deshperohem. si i behet? ju lutem me ndihmoni...
> vilda


Dil pi nje got te mir me wiski me profesorin edhe te nesermen je ok  :perqeshje:  Shaka mundohu te gjesh temen e provimit qe mund te kesh edhe kopjoje ne intenernet

----------


## Nyx

O Vilda mi goc e mbare, veri gishtin kokes e mos pyet shum sa andej kendej si tia bej qe te kaloj, se kur nuk e di ti qe e ke dhen 3 here provimin nuk e di asnje. 
Kimia thoshte presorja ime nje her e nje kohe do b.y.th dhe ne gajaseshim se qeshuri kur e degjonim, se thoshim me vete hajde edukate qe po na jep hajde, po ja qe vertet do nje te tille, po e do ta ulesh duke mesuar jo vetem teorine, po duke i zgjidhur ushtrimet nje nga nje. Jane te gjitha njelloj, vetem numrat ndryshojne, edhe ti ma do mendja fare mire mund te gjesh teza nga provimet e kaluara qe nuk ke marre dot dhe tu rikthehesh edhe nje her nga e para, duke filluar qe nga mesimi i tabeles se Mendelejevit, lendet organike dhe jo-organike, reaksionet etj etj.

----------

